# Which yeast to use for skeeter pee?



## FishNiX (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm about to start my second batch. I have:
EC-1118
71B-1122
RC-212

Which is best for the pee?


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I used EC 1118 and it worked fine


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2011)

xanxer82 said:


> I used EC 1118 and it worked fine



Ditto! 

But if you are not using a slurry which was made using EC-1118 make a starter.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 18, 2011)

I always use Lavin EC1118 on SP unless using a yeast slurry.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 18, 2011)

EC-1118 is a strong fermenter and has a high alcohol tolerence is a great choice for sparkling wines. It also has a wide temperature range between 50 and 85 degrees. I made a cider with this and it turned out very well. I think I will use it again, infact I have some at sachet of in the fridge now.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 18, 2011)

EC-1118 is a monster. It'll get in there and get the job done fer ya.


----------



## aeronut67 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Which yeast to use for skeeter pee*

I don't have a surry to start with but from what I read some people have had luck with just yeast. I'm not sure what it means to make a starter so I used white labs liquid (WLP740). Does that qualify as a starter? Its been three days in the pee but no activity yet. Can I add more yeast to it or should I start over?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2011)

aeronut67 said:


> I don't have a surry to start with but from what I read some people have had luck with just yeast. I'm not sure what it means to make a starter so I used white labs liquid (WLP740). Does that qualify as a starter? Its been three days in the pee but no activity yet. Can I add more yeast to it or should I start over?



Mine wouldn't start right away either, I had to use a slurry, then 2 starters to get it to work.

First make sure you have it away from outer walls, those are too cold up in NJ this time a year.

Second get a heat belt, I keep mine just under 80 deg.

For my starter I used this in a 2gal primary:
4c 95 deg water
1/2c sugar
1 packet yeast ec-1118
1t nutrient
1/2t energizer

Let that sit 2 hours

add 2C must from the pee

Let sit 2 hours

repeat

add 3C must from the pee
Let sit 3 hours

repeat

add 4C must from the pee
Let sit 4 hours

repeat until you have about 2gal of starter, this is a little bit more hefty than most starter recipes, but as I stated my first starter didn't work, so I needed something better.

make sure the starter and pee are the same temp

then put your starter into the pee.

Mine is down to 1.018, and I haven't added the 3rd bottle of lemon juice yet.

Once you hit 1.050 you can add the next blast of nutrient and energizer.


----------



## Jify (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if this helps, but I used this for a starter, it motored along quickly and had my SP fermenting very strongly!

1 Container of 100% Juice frozen concentrate (thawed) (I used Old South)
1/2 pound of white granular sugar
Warm Water to 1.5 litres
1 Packet of EC1118 yeast

I allowed it all to work overnight and added it to my SP about 16 hours after mixing it (and sprinkling in yeast). Make sure you mix it well before adding to the SP.

That was used within a 6 gal batch!

Cheers!


----------



## Medieval (Jan 22, 2011)

I have used EC-1118 for SP works fine but if your just using yeast it can take up to 24 hours to visually see any activity. You should start to see activity by 48 hours and on his website Lon also mentions that it takes 1-2 days for fermentation to begin. Dont worry! Yeast are strong little buggers and extremely hard to kill.


----------



## aeronut67 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I made a starter with a cup of sp and fresh yeast. over the next two days I gradually introduced sp two cups at a time then added it to the primary. Its been bubbling like crazy ever since! Is it that the lemon juice is a more harsh environment for the yeast? In any case I am well under way and very excited. Thanks again. Glenn.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 23, 2011)

aeronut67 said:


> Thanks everyone. I made a starter with a cup of sp and fresh yeast. over the next two days I gradually introduced sp two cups at a time then added it to the primary. Its been bubbling like crazy ever since! Is it that the lemon juice is a more harsh environment for the yeast? In any case I am well under way and very excited. Thanks again. Glenn.



Yep, the lemon juice plus the cold.

I just moved mine to secondary, its going slowly but surely.


----------

